# Imidacloprid/Merit 75 for scales



## papheteer (Jun 12, 2013)

Like I mentioned here last April, I bought a brachy in February and 2 months later i found some scales on it. I treated it with Safer's and Merit. Now after 2 months I checked all my other plants (they weren't treated before) and found no sign of scales. I am thinking of doing a preventative spray/drench with Merit 75 on all my plants though just in case some nymphs got to them. Do you guys think it's necessary? If so, is drenching better than foliar spray? How many times would you spray/drench and at what interval, as a preventative measure? Thanks!


----------



## abax (Jun 13, 2013)

I use Orthene rather than Merit as a drench. I never use anything as a preventive except with a new plant. Plants build up a resistance to over-use
of pesticides and then that particular chemical doesn't work anymore. I'd
consider not drenching unless you actually see a critter.


----------



## Stone (Jun 13, 2013)

I think spraying is enough but I would recommend bying as many different compounds as you can and rotating once a month?


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 13, 2013)

Stone said:


> I think spraying is enough but I would recommend bying as many different compounds as you can and rotating once a month?



it is suggested that one rotates pesticides used, unless otherwise specified on the label (some suggest a couple sprays before changing). using three different modes of action (the way the pesticide kills not necessarily the active ingredient as different active ingredients have the same mode of action) is considered good.



abax said:


> ...Plants build up a resistance to over-use of pesticides and then that particular chemical doesn't work anymore....



not to nitpick, but you mean the insect pests build up the resistance, no?

also, i would only use a pesticide as a preventative if that use is specifically listed on the label. otherwise, it may have absolutely no effect


----------



## abax (Jun 13, 2013)

Indeed, I did mean the insects and they do it rather quickly, especially scale
and aphids. Thank you, paaaaawtucket.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 14, 2013)

I use (and recommend) a mix. I use natural and manmade pest control. Water, 91% alcohol, Dr. Browns Peppermint Oil, Neem, Merit 75. works wonders w/ 3 applications. You just have to inspect after a while to see if they are any relapses. My worst problems seem to be the snails that are into everything.  I even found one on a hanging plant 6 feet off the ground!!


----------



## newbud (Jun 14, 2013)

NYEric said:


> My worst problems seem to be the snails that are into everything.  I even found one on a hanging plant 6 feet off the ground!!



In an apartment?


----------

